# How to make a woman more horny.



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Besides all the normal ones fellows, and please dont derail or take the **** here.

Im talking about supplements perhaps.

My predicament is im married to a blonde bomb shell,but she is kinda mentally hung up.We have been working through most of that.

She barely will let me munch her muff,she thinks its dirty.

obviously i dont.

I gave her her first orgasm , it was very freakin hard to do.

Over the last several years it has become eaiser , but anytime some kind of stress comes up she cant O.

She lets me have all i want, but id like her to just be plain old more horny.

She is extremly religious and i often woder if she well ,, i dunno.......

She tells me she has never, never masterbated.

Ive been saying for several years now for us to give that a try and maybe ,just maybe im getting closer to possibly watching her try it for a first time.

Either way this woman was on birth control for a long time and the Doc says,,,, hey if you guys want children you should get started soon.

I recon her hormones are off.She suffers migraines and pelvic pain.

We had the best sex we have ever had just two nights ago , its nice to be married to someone and expierence new levels.

Our sex is pretty damn good anyhow all the time .

I do keep wondering though is there anything she could do ,or take ,to just kinda increase her plain old hornyness.

:beer1:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Speak dirty, get a fantasy in her head, get her drunk then action it!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yohimbine HCL is apparently good for some, but I have not given it to any.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I had an ex on 50mg of deca every 10 ten days, sex drive went thro roof!!

5mg stanz tab a day worked to


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i gave an x half a viagra once it definatly did something she was on 1,maybe just mentally but it worked

my missis is older than me and shes quite tame really looks a right goer with blonde hair big fake boobs ect but she aint she likes it sensual......so i go soft and sensual say the right things then randomly throw in some proper filth!!

when her face looks shocked i switch back to sensual ;-)


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Vodka. Plain and simple.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

alcohol is good to loosen things up, but not to much, you want to be able to remember the good time.

But i have found out through my limited experience over the years that a lot of women do not like guys to go down on them. pity as i love it, could stay there all day. i found tho with my wife the best way for each other to understand what the other wants from a sexual relationship is to talk about it after a few drinks. it's amazing what you can find out.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

fish oils make your genital area more sensitive


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Dry humping, ass pinching and arm flexing all work for me.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Con said:


> Dry humping, ass pinching and arm flexing all work for me.


What? NO kidney punches? No wolf bagging? No houdinis or Angry dragons?

I almost felt a bit let down until I saw arm flexing was part of your repertoire 

Reps on the way


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

maca root is sposed to be good for the ladies naughty bits, Viagra for girls DOES work by the way


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

i'm gonna say something different to the other posts and say she mentally has to be stress free. Talk to her about what she's going though. Us men can jump into bed whatever day they've had, women sometimes are not like that and stress at work hanging over their heads can really effect the relaxed state needed to let go and and ride you like a bull.

Any women here that could chime in and help us men out on this?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Just do her when you have to, and get a bit on the side for the filthy stuff......works like a treat mate..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol^^

Trust, feed her fish oils and she will cum easy peasy.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Im interested in the fish oils .

What kind?

Yeah we have been talking through alot , that has worked wonders.

I appeciate yalls comments and i appreciate yall not taking the **** on this , and mentioning some sound decent advice.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

talk to her....

do you tell her how horny she makes you?

do you tell her that how she moves when she walks gives you a boner,..

do you whisper in her ear in the supermarket that you think she's beautiful

follow her into the changing rooms when your shopping,

if she feels confident that you finfd her sexy ,...she will develop a different outlook and become your sex minx,..lol

buy her a rampant rabbit...

touch her constantly even when your talkin about the weather,..

watch how she interact with other males,...even just the guy in the petrol station,...

i understand you aint got kids?.....then this is the time you should be going out and doin the stuff you share an interest in,...

are you mates?....do you make her laugh out loud at least once a day??


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Good post Raikey


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

In all seriousness just be more affectionate give her massages and just dedicate a lot of time to fore play and doing things she likes......my ex liked golden showers as it turned her on like mad give it a go


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

A lot of women have water sports fetish, love it when you make them squirt! bo ya.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> talk to her....
> 
> do you tell her how horny she makes you?
> 
> ...


I DONT BELEIVE IT I LOOKED FOR THE PUNCH LINE SEVERAL TIMES AND COULDN'T FIND ONE,I DON'T BELIEVE IT,^^^ WHAT RAIKEY SAYS^^^


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

diaita said:


> I DONT BELEIVE IT I LOOKED FOR THE PUNCH LINE SEVERAL TIMES AND COULDN'T FIND ONE,I DON'T BELIEVE IT,^^^ WHAT RAIKEY SAYS^^^


hahah yep ,..occasionally, if you dig deep enough,....there is a lil spark of sensibility in there,,,

although , just recently,..you;d have to be a dick, to follow any relationship advice that i give ,...lol


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Was goin to suggest emptying all her cod liver oil tabs out and replace with andriol,for a laugh, but after that post its knocked me back, im goin to turn of for a while ive gone all dizzy


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

porn


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

When in bed, through your leg over her. Ask her are you tired, if she says yes then get the right hump as they do. Then hold out a couple of days and she will be gagging and it will be early in the morning when you want some fuking sleep


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Did not check spelling, soory


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

paulo said:


> porn


Yeah....put her in a film with some dude who's hung like a donkey.

She'll never want you again, but she'll lose her hang up's and scream like a banshee


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> Yeah....put her in a film with some dude who's hung like a donkey.
> 
> She'll never want you again, but she'll lose her hang up's and scream like a banshee


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Im pretty well hung, sometimes a bit to hung.

Have you guys looked at test. thearpy for woman.

Ive been reading alot about it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

you need communication not drugs


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

MXD said:


> you need communication not drugs


working on it daily bro.....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

darkstar said:


> Im pretty well hung, sometimes a bit to hung.
> 
> Have you guys looked at test. thearpy for woman.
> 
> Ive been reading alot about it.


There are actually some really sensible responses on here, but it is true if test levels are low, then she may have a reduced sex drive regardless of what you do.

A blood test could determine this.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

This interview is very interesting.

At the bottom of the page you can read several interviews.

http://www.power-surge.com/transcripts/rako6.htm


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Is she on oral contraceptive?


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

No not at the moment , we use the film.

Dark


----------

